# 2011 Spring Turkey Hunt Video!



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my 2011 spring turkey hunting video. I can't believe I pulled this thing off! (The hunt and the video itself) :lol:


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice video montage of 2011 Turkey Season. Great video of your bird!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome vid! Favorite part right after the shot... "Oh ****"! LOL!

Couldn't have picked a better song too! I was at the show on Sat. He played for 2 hours and 15 min!

Congrats on a great season and once again, freakin awesome vid!


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Gator,

awesome video buddy!!! That almost brought a tear to my eye. I'm still thinking back to this 2011 season. They don't get any better than this. The fact that you did it all on your own is crazy impressive. I'm posting this from my version of the Lppd sanctuary. Man it was a great year. Way to go for the third season in a row. Cmon IL!!!!!!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Great video of your hunt, congrats.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wally Gator said:


> Here's my 2011 spring turkey hunting video. I can't believe I pulled this thing off! (The hunt and the video itself) :lol:


Ahhh, c'mon, it's not that hard Wally! :lol: Nice job on the video.....the decoy floggin is cool! 

You've got this bowhunting thing down pretty well....now it's time for you to graduate to head shots! :evil:


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

First class all the way. Great job on the video and congratulations on a wonderful season.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Video!!...Doesnt get much better than that!

Congrats on your season...well done!

-Bob


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good stuff for sure!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Bluesuten said:


> Nice video montage of 2011 Turkey Season. Great video of your bird!!


Thanks Big Al, you need to start taking the video camera along with you in the woods, it's time. I think Natalie will be old enough to tag along with you next year. Pass it on brother!



Firefighter said:


> Awesome vid! Favorite part right after the shot... "Oh ****"! LOL!
> 
> Couldn't have picked a better song too! I was at the show on Sat. He played for 2 hours and 15 min!
> 
> Congrats on a great season and once again, freakin awesome vid!


Thanks Jason, I'm still kicking myself for being a cheep a** and not going to that concert...:rant: I heard it was killer... As for the video, I'll be the first one to admit that I still get shook up when those big Gobblers roll up on the set! :lol: I can tell we share the same passion for these big chickens! Congrats to you as well on another fine spring Gobbler... You sure do know how to keeping a streak going year after year, and I wouldn't expect any less from you!  



LTCracc said:


> Gator,
> 
> awesome video buddy!!! That almost brought a tear to my eye. I'm still thinking back to this 2011 season. They don't get any better than this. The fact that you did it all on your own is crazy impressive. I'm posting this from my version of the Lppd sanctuary. Man it was a great year. Way to go for the third season in a row. Cmon IL!!!!!!


Thanks LT, I've watched you grow as a Turkey hunter from your first day in the turkey woods, and let me tell you, a lot of other guys would of hung it up after the that first season. You never gave up, and stuck it out after some pretty bad experiences... For that, my hat's off to you! You've come a long way, and I look forward to hanging out with ya in the globe next season! We both got it done this spring, and hopefully we can do it again next year, and ride all this good luck into November!  



Ack said:


> Ahhh, c'mon, it's not that hard Wally! :lol: Nice job on the video.....the decoy floggin is cool!
> 
> You've got this bowhunting thing down pretty well....now it's time for you to graduate to head shots! :evil:


 That means a lot coming from the man!  I think I might have to attempt it next year... That is the ultimate way to take a Turkey without a doubt! I think I've watched your video a 100 times already!:lol: Thanks again, and congrats to you on taking one with the Bullhead Sniper! :coolgleam


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video Wally, that's what it's all about. 

It really comes through in the video how much you just enjoy the whole spring turkey hunting experience. I enjoyed everything about it, from the great video of your kill right on through all the pics and the GREAT song!!! 

And all that good is multiplied by about ten million when shared with your family:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam'

CONGRATS ON A GREAT SPRING AND MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE MANY MORE TO COME!!!!!


----------

